# Necron Rumours (Dakkadakka)



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just read this on DakkaDakka.

Phase Out removal and the higher points cost seems a fair trade.



Orlanth said:


> Sourcing goes:
> 
> Guy who is writing the Necron Codex > Someone I know > Me > You
> 
> ...


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

No! As much as I hate seeing necrons stand right back up after all my army manages to down 2, I love having flavor in 40k. Phase out let the other armies have an easier time against Necrons by offsetting the WBB. If there's one thing 40k needs it's more marines *sarcasm*. And seriously, making someone worse in CC than Tau? Orks are better one on one. Admittedly, with FNP they are going to be hard to kill, I'll just treat them like the Death Company or Plague Marines. 
Most games I seem to play turn into clear the entire army off one point so objectives and outright slaughter (Tau line vs guants Yay!) usually don't conflict, they just tell you where to kill the enemy.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Reducing the I even more - holy crap! They really don't want Necrons to ever be in CC do they. That means they won't even strike before Power Fists! The only area of the Necron army that I think is really rubbish at the moment is that CC+Necrons=game over. How does reducing I to 1 help that situation... :angry:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm sure they'll throw a few goodies into the mix. 

Sounds a bit doom and gloom thus far but this is just the beginning.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The funny thing with new codicies is that people only hear about the negative stuff before they come out. But barring a few contraversial ones [cough]chaos space marines[/cough] usually they are fairly well balanced, with a positive for a negative. Wait till you see the whole thing before you judge it on what so far are still rumours.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with the guy in Jez's quote.
I'd much rather have WBB than FNP (Unless there is a FNP Enforcing Orb )
They just sound like Plauge Marines/Thousand Sons/Legion of the Damned...

The whole image of Necron's crawling back to life is what got me into them!!
Might just use the Old codex if all goes to sh*t., It's not like its just going to burst into flames as soon as the new one comes out right.......?





Right.....?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

he has focused on all the negatives and none of the positives. but they will be geting loads of new stuff to counter the bad sucky stuff. like a a new skimmer, different 'level' lords and special character lords.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think having the warriors with low inititave might be a good idea. it might make their CC units like wraiths, flayed ones and pariahs more poular and they probably got an I boost...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think having the warriors with low inititave might be a good idea. it might make their CC units like wraiths, flayed ones and pariahs more poular and they probably got an I boost...


Not really, unless they remove some of the negative factors that stop people using them now.

Wraiths: fast but only 3 per unit
Flayed Ones: DS and Infiltrate but are slow and can't shoot
Pariahs: too costly and don't even count as Necron


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Wraiths have Inv saves and are fast. You dont need more than three. Instead of I give them power weapons (phasing claws).
Flayed Ones can now Outflank. That hurts when used with CC units
Pariahs can get kill stuff in CC like its no ones buisness. Screen them and they'll be right.
So im with Lord Reevan, the I drop will cause these combat units to be far more attractive.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

But please give Pariahs I4 and A2 at least so they can be on par with an assault marine. I love the models but the rules are just plain horrible. And them not being a "necron" won't mean as much if they're taking phase out...out.

And I personally believe that Flayed Ones should have rending.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

interesting. This actually makes me want to start to collect necrons. Provided they get more plastic sets. wraiths... please....


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats handy Amra_the_lion, I feel like selling mine!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Johnny Genocide said:


> But please give Pariahs I4 and A2 at least so they can be on par with an assault marine. I love the models but the rules are just plain horrible. And them not being a "necron" won't mean as much if they're taking phase out...out.
> 
> And I personally believe that Flayed Ones should have rending.


I completely agree pariahs are amazing models but I've never seen them used. Also rending on flayed ones just makes sense to me.


----------



## GhostGaunt36 (Oct 2, 2008)

the feel no pain sees like a good thing, a buddy of mine plays necrons and the fact that you only need to kill their troop choice to beat them ticked him off alot. but i think if GW changes the necron weapons to rending, no one will want to play against them. they should just increase the strengh and lower and ap to AP4.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

it sounds like there are a lot of players whinging about losing advantages, and not being able to do everything well. If any player wants to be able to do everything well, take space marines, that is what they do, they shoot, and are good in close combat, at the cost of being more expensive than average. necrons, on the other hand, are good at shooting, and are resilient ( fnp does not change the fluff, just tones down the rules), but are not so good at reacting quickly in close combat (think mummies)

the shift in RULES does not change the back story, the REASON that the necrons have fnp is the same as WBB, the effect is the same, while allowing the necrons to participate in close combat without effectively giving the necrons multiple wounds, or a necron version of "mobbing up" the new set of universal rules does not make the game "bland," it simply removes the stain that 3e created by having every codex having "but we don't have to do that" rules. now ALL armies follow the rules, with little to no exceptions, because when two units from separate armies do something that is similar, such as shrug off wounds that a comparable toughness would not, they can potentially ignore the wound.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

My thoughts..... Well, the for public consumption ones anyway 

I2 is already amazingly bad. The switch to I1 simply ensures that any warrior unit that loses in CC will be eliminated in the sweeping advance. I think it is a bad decision, and hope it is just a joke.

EDIT: If they tacked Fearless onto the I1, my objections would disappear. Having to making the saving throws seems much more in line with the general Necron philosophy anyway.

FNP vs. WBB is a wash. FNP is better for close combat (where no necron worth the name should ever be - especially with I1), giving a little hope to those who's fortune has cast them into cruel CC. I prefer WBB personally, but I don't see much real difference. As far as fluff goes, think of it as faster self repair. You repair so fast you don't even fall down !

Slow and Purposeful is a BIG negative, unless the option of heavy weapons appears in the squads by some fluke of divine providence. Granted that shooting once at 24 would be nice even with the move, but then the move is going to be 4" average which means they can't even run away from CC squads effectively anymore. And being able to assault the same turn you fire a heavy weapon (which we don't have) or the rapid fire weapon is totally awesome seeing as how Necron's own CC.

I absolutely DON'T like the removal of Phase Out. If they wanted to encourage the use of low "necron" model count armies they should have reduced it from 25% to 10%. That would have served the same purpose while maintaining the feel of the army.

As for the other discussions; Concerning Flayed Ones, I agree they need rending. Concerning Wraiths, they would be FAR too overpowered with a power weapon. At absolute best rending for them would be appropriate, but what I think needs to happen is an increase to max squad size of 5 and increase their attack profile by 1. This would bring them up to 20 total attacks (25 on the charge) which is pretty comparable to other dedicated CC units. Their high strength, high initiative and low save makes up for not having power weapons, rending, and the disproportionate loss to effectiveness with each death. It would require play testing to determine whether or not it was balanced in practice, but it seems to be pretty balanced by the numbers.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I really hope good things come to those who move slow so whatever happens to the necron codex I hope it makes me happy.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

this is all just rumours so there is really no need to panic, 
I hardly think somebodys friend, whose friend has a friend that knows someone doing the codex is definate confirmation and if some of the rumours do turn out to be true there will be more things coming as well so no need to panic


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I think WBB is much more interestiong and fluffy... even though seeing a squad go from 2 still standing to 12 still standing sucks, its a good kind of sucking.

as for phase out, yeah, i hope it stays.

cant wait to see what their new units are/look like


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> I think WBB is much more interestiong and fluffy... even though seeing a squad go from 2 still standing to 12 still standing sucks, its a good kind of sucking.


explain how it is more fluffy? it is game mechanics, which reflects fluff. being able to shrug off wounds because they heal/are repaired/don't really affect you have the same effect on gameplay. there is no need to make special rules for each and every army,requiring players to either suck up being unfamiliar with how opposing armies work, or buy the army's 'dex in order to understand how their rule works. the system of usr's in 5e is better.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

It is more fluffy as WBB is all about reforming blasted off parts, like in Terminator 2.
FNP is all about being so psycho you don't realise your legs been blown off.

I like the variety of rules. It is a shame GW insists on dumbing down. As the old military maxim states - know your enemy, or he will cut your bollocks off!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I think SnP warriors will kick ass. Constant 24" threat radius. That's one of my favorite things about playing thousand sons. FnP makes things a little less sloppy in terms of keeping things streamlined. Rolls get made right away, instead of later on when it can possibly be forgotten, or cause your entire unit to dissapear due to being wiped out and not getting a WBB at all.


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anybody realize that the removal of WBB will make the monolith have to make a change in rules?
So heres my question: What about the monolith? Is it still going to act as a support becon like it always has, or is it going to become an all attack vehicle? 
I have three, so i would really like to see them not suck.
So what are, or should, they do about the monolith?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like to see the monolith drop in both points cost and effectiveness.

IMO they are too powerfull currently so tone them down and give us a points break.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That thing is cheap for what it does now so maybe a tone down of power but maybe not points... It is the best vehicle out there and the land raider variants are all more expensive than it....


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I can see the monolith bolstering the FnP of necrons within 12" to 3+, or something along those lines. I just hope pariahs become more viable. I spent a lot of money on them, and I haven't played them ONCE. It's sad, really. But for being so expensive, they're just too big of a risk as compared to immortals.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> I can see the monolith bolstering the FnP of necrons within 12" to 3+, or something along those lines. I just hope pariahs become more viable. I spent a lot of money on them, and I haven't played them ONCE. It's sad, really. But for being so expensive, they're just too big of a risk as compared to immortals.


FnP on a 3+ would be sweet. So sweet, in fact, that I would print this thread out and take a few minutes of 'alone time' in the toilet with it.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i would like them to add some new characters on or even a new C'tan

also they should make the warriors with fighting upgrades

and that a warrior=19pts, right now a 500pts army is crap as you can only get lord and 2 units but how craperis it going to get


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright. I asked my freind to ask a few questions when he went over to GW for me. All i really got back from him was that A: GW is trying to put alot of emphises on necrons being the ultimate killing machines, so making them ALL more powerful and more costly and B: Making an army defined by its lord. So im guessing that a lord defines what your basic troop choice is. Thats just a guess, but wouldn't it be cool to have a destroyer or immortal army? 

Oh, and he said that they were "Going to make pariahs worth our while"


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> I can see the monolith bolstering the FnP of necrons within 12" to 3+, or something along those lines. I just hope pariahs become more viable. I spent a lot of money on them, and I haven't played them ONCE. It's sad, really. But for being so expensive, they're just too big of a risk as compared to immortals.


Yes and hopefully we'll see plastic molds of these two unit choices as well. Immortals and Pariahs were way too expensive before, and now even more so. I couldn't imagine paying $100 for a unit. I don't even want to know what it would cost now. (haven't checked the website)


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> It is more fluffy as WBB is all about reforming blasted off parts, like in Terminator 2.
> FNP is all about being so psycho you don't realise your legs been blown off.
> 
> I like the variety of rules. It is a shame GW insists on dumbing down. As the old military maxim states - know your enemy, or he will cut your bollocks off!


they do the same thing, one just screws up the game by making it necessary to keep models in the way, and the other does the resolution at the time the wound is inflicted. the variety of rules from 3e creates too many exceptions, defeating the purpose of the rules.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i can't see them having feel no pain as WBB is sort what makes a necron a necron !! i would love to see a new plastic kit for anything my bets are on plastic flayed one being a good release bet if they do add a new unit in i would be very curious to know what it would be..


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

refer to the previous post, they do the same thing, fnp simply streamlines the rules.

wbb does NOT make necrons what they are, what necrons are makes WBB, or rules do not dictate fluff, fluff dictates rules.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Just a note on slow and purposeful. Daneel 2.0 was saying an average movement of 4" which it isn't at all, unless you're using a biased dice, or I'm messing rules up in my head.
Equal chance of all 6 movements.

19 points per warrior leaves me in no doubt that there will be at least a second troop choice. SM scouts sorta stats. Maybe like grots are to orcs, but in reverse. Grots can shoot better then the orcs, but orcs can cane in CC. Necrons (now with SaP) can shoot very well, but the new unit will be much better in CC. Flayed one troops - perhaps. Might be nice.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've heard people say scarab swarms as troops but I think that was more personal speculation than actual rumour....


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Just a note on slow and purposeful. Daneel 2.0 was saying an average movement of 4" which it isn't at all, unless you're using a biased dice, or I'm messing rules up in my head.
> Equal chance of all 6 movements.


not really, the expected value on a six sided die, assuming that all six results are equally likely is 3.5, or the average of all of the results, or the result you are describing is the biased result. there is only a slightly greater chance of better than the expected value, but it would still be in the 4-4.5 inch range. to have equal chance of 6 inch movements, you would need to roll dice, and add the two results, which would create even, or nearly even odds of 6 inch movement, but as you roll two dice and pick the highest, the expected value for either die is still 3.5 inches.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> It is more fluffy as WBB is all about reforming blasted off parts, like in Terminator 2.
> FNP is all about being so psycho you don't realise your legs been blown off.
> 
> I like the variety of rules. It is a shame GW insists on dumbing down. As the old military maxim states -* know your enemy, or he will cut your bollocks off!*


I almost did a spit take. Quote of the ages that is


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I've heard people say scarab swarms as troops but I think that was more personal speculation than actual rumour....


BoLS has something a while ago that there was whisperings of a new troops choice. I can't remember the name, but they reminded me of the borg. Half machine half human.


----------



## Steel Skeleton (Oct 7, 2008)

Not only will the initiative drop cause the close combat units to be more attractive, it will make them damn near a necessity. I can't honestly say that a drop to I1 sounds like a good thing. I just can't see how it's fits with canon. Ya, Necrons are slow and not terribly intelligent but really...? I1...? One other thing to point out. In my mind the Pariahs were never really an option because of the high points cost mixed with a lack of WBB and Phase Out. One might note that one of the major proposed changes is removing WBB and Phase Out from the game making Pariahs a FAR more viable option, especially if they would benefit from the FNP rule.

Steel Skeleton


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> not really....


Good looking out Son. I appreciate the backup k:

And I agree that the I1 Warrior would create the necessity of having a close combat screening unit. Maybe even 2 screening units depending on the changes they make to Flayed ones and Scarabs (the only really viable options right now).

<mysterious voice mode on > I see . . . . Bricks of 20 warriors . . . screened by Bricks of 10 Flayed ones . . . screened by lines of scarabs. </mysterious voice >

I think that those that wanted to see Necrons move away from the Huge Mass of Warriors list are going to be pretty disappointed. It looks like it is going to move to Huge Mass of Warriors screened by Huge Mass of CC.

Not a real inspired move IMO.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Gannon said:


> BoLS has something a while ago that there was whisperings of a new troops choice. I can't remember the name, but they reminded me of the borg. Half machine half human.


Pariahs as troops!?:shok: isn't that what they are?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

i think dropping the I to 1 is a good iead for the warriors ONLY, every other unit just needs a slight tune up from there as all necrons are just really upgrades of one another and of one form or another. The well be back needs to stay, but i belive the standard warrior should also have a 4+ save as well be back is a pain in the ass and this would force nec players to use more specialised units. they need to reduce pariahs in points and give flayed ones rending, and it would be cool to see tomb spyders able to rebuild necrons warriors if they go down within like 6 inches of one so the will be back becomes like a 3+ instead of a 4+, and i agree with making the nec warriors about 18pts though i think they already are...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

and whats with making necrons based round on objective scoring most armies field tons of warriors and so these days its all about killing troops hasnt changed the game at all just made it more fun and troops heavy which i believe is a good thing no more freaking terminator marine scoring armies


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Fleet for Flayed Ones would be good, and that their attacks count at power weapons. Then I'd use them.

The Phase Out has to go though, it is too much of a weakness in 5th ed.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

definitely agree with removing phase out, especially if the fluff does advance and, like Tau empire, the necrons move to the stage where enough tomb worlds are awakened that the necrons can be more aggressive with their resources.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Steel Skeleton said:


> Not only will the initiative drop cause the close combat units to be more attractive, it will make them damn near a necessity. I can't honestly say that a drop to I1 sounds like a good thing. I just can't see how it's fits with canon. Ya, Necrons are slow and not terribly intelligent but really...? I1...? One other thing to point out. In my mind the Pariahs were never really an option because of the high points cost mixed with a lack of WBB and Phase Out. One might note that one of the major proposed changes is removing WBB and Phase Out from the game making Pariahs a FAR more viable option, especially if they would benefit from the FNP rule.
> 
> Steel Skeleton


I think that the designers wanted more of a slow mummy feel, as opposed to the "fast zombie" feel, so they are looking to reinforce the idea that they will not move quickly, but advance relentlessly, but slowly.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

there has been mention of phase out in a few recent things that have come from GW so it's still going to be there, although I expect an overhaul of it


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you be more specific? What did they say, where can we find this?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Power weapons for flayed ones would be to over powered. I say rending. Wraiths should have power weapons though.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Power weapons for flayed ones would be to over powered. I say rending. Wraiths should have power weapons though.


Agreed power weapons on flayed ones for 18pts with well be back and deepstrike thats bordering on way unfair considering most models that come equip with them are either limited or expensive or both


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when they are planning on releasing the new codex for necrons? I am just starting warhammer 40K and as thinking of necrons for my first army but theres little point if there going to change the rules and bring out more models anytime soon


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I doubt it will be 'anytime soon' - probably the back end of next year, if not later.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> Can you be more specific? What did they say, where can we find this?


there are some mentions in the new rulebook of phasing out, this is not proof on its won but given the way they have edited all mention of the c'tan out it is one source, there are some other mentions, will keep my eyes out for them




Shaun_wi said:


> Does anyone know when they are planning on releasing the new codex for necrons? I am just starting warhammer 40K and as thinking of necrons for my first army but theres little point if there going to change the rules and bring out more models anytime soon


sounds like april/may possibly sooner


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What ever changes, the current model ranges will still be used - they are pretty good looking. If anything a few additional models will be included. So start collecting now


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

darklove said:


> What ever changes, the current model ranges will still be used - they are pretty good looking. If anything a few additional models will be included. So start collecting now


yes I doubt there will be too big a shake up model wise, maybe one or two metal troop choices will go plastic, there should be a new vehicle coming and one or two new models but I doubt there will be any major changes of current models as it sounds like the main reason for the new codex is to add a few new models and tidy up some of the rules - either no WBB or revised WBB being the most talked about


----------



## nidaron (Oct 13, 2008)

In GW Grand Tournaments, can one use old codexes or do you have to use the latest codex for your army?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

always have to use most recent.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohhh..... WBB was awsome but i guess it does sort of make sense that they have FNP but a lot of you are probably right this is just the bad stuff and then later in porduction there will be awsome stuff!


----------



## Shattered Spear (Nov 23, 2008)

I am confused, Nemesis, are you saying there is going to be a new Cron codex in May? I am wondering where you are getting your information because I don't believe there is anything on the table - codexwise - for 2009 except IG in May, DE and Witch Hunters before the end of the year ... that's it. There is also talk of a Chaos Legions book, a possible Space Wolves supplement, but so far that's just talk. The other codexes are real and scheduled. Unless you have a reliable source, please don't get mine or anyone else's hopes up and please don't think I am dogging you out. I am simply going by what I know from a very reliable source and if what you are saying is true, then 2009 will be a very good year!


----------



## Belsibub (Aug 10, 2008)

Shattered Spear said:


> I am confused, Nemesis, are you saying there is going to be a new Cron codex in May? I am wondering where you are getting your information because I don't believe there is anything on the table - codexwise - for 2009 except IG in May, DE and Witch Hunters before the end of the year ... that's it. There is also talk of a Chaos Legions book, a possible Space Wolves supplement, but so far that's just talk. The other codexes are real and scheduled. Unless you have a reliable source, please don't get mine or anyone else's hopes up and please don't think I am dogging you out. I am simply going by what I know from a very reliable source and if what you are saying is true, then 2009 will be a very good year!



Well i hope your sources is correct cus ALL points towards IG (April/ May), most likely Space Wolfs and christmas-09 or early- 10 Necrons and during first half of 10 DE.
There is a debate if DE will make it during 09, but most likely they will appear 10. And where have you got Witch Hunters from??? noone even talks about them. Don´t get me wrong they are my main army so i´d be a happy man if this turns out right :good:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Shattered Spear said:


> I am confused, Nemesis, are you saying there is going to be a new Cron codex in May? I am wondering where you are getting your information because I don't believe there is anything on the table - codexwise - for 2009 except IG in May, DE and Witch Hunters before the end of the year ... that's it. There is also talk of a Chaos Legions book, a possible Space Wolves supplement, but so far that's just talk. The other codexes are real and scheduled. Unless you have a reliable source, please don't get mine or anyone else's hopes up and please don't think I am dogging you out. I am simply going by what I know from a very reliable source and if what you are saying is true, then 2009 will be a very good year!


maybe if you read my posts properly you would understand what I was saying, I don't know when necrons are definately coming out and have already said so, but I do know that they are coming.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Crons with FNP and Slow and purposeful!!! That will be interesting.

Chaosftw


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Best rumours so far:

FNP instead of WBB
No PO!
S&P
Gauss weapons become Rending!
No C'tan, but multi-level Lords that are about the same in stats but with more abilities.
An extra vehicle - mini-Monolith
A Walker unit - either a big TS or Scorpion, but maybe even a really BIG Immortal.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

From a source I spoke to just before christmas they said that the proposed xenos hunters codex and or modified witch hunters and daemon hunters has been shelved as it did not work.

Space Wolves and Dark Eldar have been put pack to 2010. Imperial Guard is definitely spring ish with necrons september to december.


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm optomistic about the new 'cron codex. FNP instead of WBB doesn't sound earth shattering. Honestly, as long as they deliver on a new model or two and don't nerf the monolith I'll be content.


----------

